# تاتا الهندية تعلن انها سوف تصنع سيارة تعمل بالهواء



## محمد طارق محمد (2 يونيو 2008)

*تاتا الهندية تعلن نيتها تصنيع سيارة تعمل بالهواء*

25/2/2008







أعلنت شركة صناعة السيارات الهندية "تاتا" أنّها تنوي تصنيع سيارة تعمل فقط بالهواء المضغوط.

ونجح مهندس سابق في سباقات الفورمولا واحد وهو غاي نيغر من الشركة الفرنسية MDI في تصميم محرك قادر على دفع السيارة إلى سرعة 110 كلم في الساعة.

وأطلقت الشركة على الطراز الجديد اسم "سيارة الهواء" Air Car، وتقوم الفكرة الأساسية وراء تصنيعها، على عدم إنفاق أكثر من دولار في الـ100 كلم.

ويعمل المحرك عبر تحريك اسطواناته بالهواء الموجود في الخزان، على أن يعاد ضغطه وإعادته إلى المحرك من جديد وحقنه بواسطة ضاغط هواء، وهو ما يعني أنّها لن تبعث بأي غاز بما فيه ثاني أوكسيد الكربون.

غير أنّ ذلك ليس دقيقا تماما حيث أنّ شحن المحرك بالهواء، يتمّ باستخدام الطاقة الكهربائية وهو ما يعني حرق الوقود التقليدي.

وتأمل الشركة إنتاج 6000 سيارة كل عام في مرحلة أولى انطلاقا من عام 2008.
على أنّه سيتمّ توزيع الكميات على العديد من الدول منها دول أوروبية وأخرى أفريقية.

ويعلق الخبراء آمالا كبيرة على السيارة الجديدة بالنظر لتكاليفها البسيطة واستهلاكها الاقتصادي الكبير وعدم تلويثها للبيئة.

غير أنّ خبراء يتوقعون أن تصطدم عملية الإنتاج بكثير من العقبات لاحقا، تحت ضغط كبريات الشركات وكذلك عمالقة الطاقة، لاسيما أنّ المهندس الفرنسي أعلن عزمه تزويد السيارة لاحقا بمحرك بترول صغير ليقوم بعملية شحن المحرك بالهواء الضروري


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههه هذه أغرب شركة في العالم

أتمنى أن ترو الباص تاتا ، أخاف أمر جنبه بالسيارة من ضخامته وعلو صوته

على العموم هم تفوقو على العرب بكثير على الأقل انتاجهم أصبح يباع عالميا

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (3 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على الرد على كل الان انا في بنغلادش دكا اذا تحتاجون معلومات عن البلد


تحياتى محمد


----------



## abo raed (27 فبراير 2009)

نريد مزيد من المعلومات


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (15 مارس 2009)

*اخبار*

*أخبار*​ *محرك بالهواء* 







​ ​ 



رئيس شركة MDI الفرنسية بجوار محرك الشركة الجديد الذي يعمل بالهواء المضغوط فقط، ولا ينتج أي انبعاثات، وكانت الشركة قد وقعت عقداً مع شركة تاتا الهندية للسيارات لاستخدام هذا المحرك ضمن سياراتها. (رويترز)



تحياتي :81:


----------

